# La-Z-Start Remote Starter Help Needed



## cimchazz1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello, anyone have any experience with these remote start systems? I bought a used car and it has a control unit under the dash, but I don't have the FOB for it, so I want to try to disable it, or at least know how I should position the dip switches to disable some functions. Anyone know where I can find instructions for this unit? Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Best bet is to use Google and search for your model number. Many alarms will have a user manual available for free.

The FOB will must likely need to be order from the maker.

BG


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cimchazz1 said:


> Hello, anyone have any experience with these remote start systems? I bought a used car and it has a control unit under the dash, but I don't have the FOB for it, so I want to try to disable it, or at least know how I should position the dip switches to disable some functions. Anyone know where I can find instructions for this unit? Thanks.


 Just pull all the fuses out of it, google is your friend as Basementgeek said


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> Just pull all the fuses out of it, google is your friend as Basementgeek said


 Here's a link
La-Z-Start in Knoxville, TN 37918 - (865) 922-2148


----------

